# Dentist!



## JedWard (Mar 30, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a US-level quality dentist in or around London? I'm not slamming dentistry or medicine in the UK, so please don't start flaming me. But I also have not gone to a dentist yet (in my area) who I would consider 'quality' - the first one absolutely tore my gums to bits while cleaning; the second told me my teeth were fine when I clearly have a cavity; the third botched a filling. 

When I asked my co-workers whether their dentists were any good, every last one of them said 'No, he's no good.' There's got to be some good ones out there! I have private medical!

Any recommendations?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Did you get any reply to your post? I too need to find a good dentist in Altrincham (Greater Manchester area) but don't know where to look...


----------



## JennS (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm also very curious. Yet another thing to wonder about when moving abroad!! Good luck!


----------



## JedWard (Mar 30, 2009)

Nobody replied to my post, unfortunately, but someone did give me a recommendation. I went to see that dentist just this morning and I have to say that my first impressions are quite good. However, before I recommend him, I am now scheduled for a _root canal_ (lovely) in the coming weeks - let's see how that goes and I'll let you know.

Anyway, this is down in Surrey (Reigate) so it won't help the fellow in Manchester.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Arturo.c said:


> Did you get any reply to your post? I too need to find a good dentist in Altrincham (Greater Manchester area) but don't know where to look...


It's difficult to recommend a dentist since almost all of those taking on new patients offer private treatment only. NHS dentistry, where available, will cost a lot less but only certain essential treatments are included. Go by personal recommendations. All dentists practising in UK have to be registered with General Dental Council and have to meet certain standards of qualification and competence, but they do vary a lot. When choosing a dentist, ask for their qualification, experience, speciality (such as cosmetic dentistry or implantology) and a list of fees. A lot of new dental surgeries have sprung up in towns and cities. Just go in and ask. If they sound or look less than efficient and patient-focused, go elsewhere.


----------



## Aldis Walker (Nov 24, 2011)

I can recommend you, guys, a really good dental clinic - Bexleyheath Dental Practice


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to have an ok dentist, but he retired.
After he retired, I had a small windfall and decided to have a lot of cosmetic dentistry....
I had it in Hungary.
It was much cheaper than having it in the UK. 
This guy had the most modern technology, cleanest surgery, and the best dental car I've ever had in my life.....for a fraction of UK dentistry prices.
My daughter works for British Airways, and she and all her friends have their teeth done when they are on a layover in Budapest.
The guy I went to was far superior to any UK or US dentist I've seen.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mamasue said:


> I used to have an ok dentist, but he retired.
> After he retired, I had a small windfall and decided to have a lot of cosmetic dentistry....
> I had it in Hungary.
> It was much cheaper than having it in the UK.
> ...


I agree.
Also worth investigating are dentists in Poland, India and Thailand.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joppa said:


> I agree.
> Also worth investigating are dentists in Poland, India and Thailand.


I can also recommend most dentists in South Africa.

Not too cheap, but a lot cheaper than any private UK dentist.

And I do not have to wait months for an appointment.


----------



## Stevepat (Jan 30, 2013)

JedWard said:


> Can anyone recommend a US-level quality dentist in or around London? I'm not slamming dentistry or medicine in the UK, so please don't start flaming me. But I also have not gone to a dentist yet (in my area) who I would consider 'quality' - the first one absolutely tore my gums to bits while cleaning; the second told me my teeth were fine when I clearly have a cavity; the third botched a filling.
> 
> When I asked my co-workers whether their dentists were any good, every last one of them said 'No, he's no good.' There's got to be some good ones out there! I have private medical!
> 
> Any recommendations?


Well I used to avoid dentistry like the plague, turns out the plague found my teeth and I had a massive cavity. If it wasn't for Dr Fazeela Khan-Osborne, I'd have lost the tooth she saved for me. Said no point giving someone an implant if we can get another 5 years out of your tooth! She's considered to be one of the best in the world.

She knew I was nervous, in the end... turned out I nearly fell asleep. Her patients love her for a reason, now I'm glad to say I'm one of them. One To One Dental Clinic is the website , they're in harley street. Not sure if they do ortho as I've never needed it.

Best of luck whomever you go with. 




Arturo.c said:


> Did you get any reply to your post? I too need to find a good dentist in Altrincham (Greater Manchester area) but don't know where to look...


Best guy in Manchester is Mark Howdle, not sure of the website address though. Number is 0161 929 8101


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Stevepat said:


> Well I used to avoid dentistry like the plague, turns out the plague found my teeth and I had a massive cavity. If it wasn't for Dr Fazeela Khan-Osborne, I'd have lost the tooth she saved for me. Said no point giving someone an implant if we can get another 5 years out of your tooth! She's considered to be one of the best in the world.
> 
> She knew I was nervous, in the end... turned out I nearly fell asleep. Her patients love her for a reason, now I'm glad to say I'm one of them. One To One Dental Clinic is the website , they're in harley street. Not sure if they do ortho as I've never needed it.
> 
> ...


It's always a good idea to note the date of the post. This post is 2 years old. I'm sure he's sorted.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

mamasue said:


> I used to have an ok dentist, but he retired.
> After he retired, I had a small windfall and decided to have a lot of cosmetic dentistry....
> I had it in Hungary.
> It was much cheaper than having it in the UK.
> ...


My Canadian dentist was horrified when I said that I was coming to the UK to live and recommended going to Germany for dental treatment, if I could afford it (apparently they have v. good dental technology there and a lot of dental implement R&D is done there). 

I haven't been to a dentist yet and am a little wary of going, so will ask around before choosing.


----------



## Stevepat (Jan 30, 2013)

nyclon said:


> It's always a good idea to note the date of the post. This post is 2 years old. I'm sure he's sorted.


Ahh, apologies Nyclon, I'm new here - will do. Perhaps it might be useful for future use.



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> My Canadian dentist was horrified when I said that I was coming to the UK to live and recommended going to Germany for dental treatment, if I could afford it (apparently they have v. good dental technology there and a lot of dental implement R&D is done there).
> 
> I haven't been to a dentist yet and am a little wary of going, so will ask around before choosing.


That just simply isn't true, so I wouldn't worry. The UK is one of the world leaders in dental treatment if you go to the right place, eg: Harley street

I avoided the dentist too - I have fairly aesthetic teeth but needed 10 fillings when I started going again. TEN!


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

I have seen a dentist when i had tooth ache in the UK. I went to the NHS Dental emergency walk in. I had to wait and when it was my turn, nothing was being done. I went home with pain and try to clean as much as i can do! It lasted for a week before the pain go away. I had to get numb medication to numb my gums from asda. 

I even thought of going back to Singapore to clean my teeth. I am current on private health care which have private dental.. might give private dental a chance.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Aldis Walker said:


> I can recommend you, guys, a really good dental clinic - Bexleyheath Dental Practice


Thanks that's not far from me


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

NHS Choices is a wonderful website where patients often leave reviews of their own. You can search for various different treatment services (Drs, hospitals, dentists etc) by postcode.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

2farapart said:


> NHS Choices is a wonderful website where patients often leave reviews of their own. You can search for various different treatment services (Drs, hospitals, dentists etc) by postcode.


And the equivalent service in Scotland for anyone interested is NHS24: NHS 24 - Health Information and Self Care Advice for Scotland

teuchter


----------

